# Frage zu Client-Server Applikation



## Thyrrac (9. Dez 2014)

Hallo,
Ich will mich kurz fassen, habe eine Client-Server Applikation geschrieben die ich nun mit einem Freund ausprobieren wollte. Problem ist, gestern z.B. klappte noch das ganze Verbinden u.s.w. aber heute andscheinend nicht mehr. Habe die IP Adresse meines Routers und den eingetragenen Port zwar erneut geprüft, hat aber auch nicht weitergeholfen ( war ja auch alles korrekt ). Nun sollte er versuchen meinen PC und danach meinen Router anzupingen. Mit dem PC klappte es auch aber mit dem Router nich... Woran könnte das nun liegen? Wie gesagt gestern hats noch geklappt.
Danke schonmal für die Hilfe ^^


----------



## Ch4t4r (10. Dez 2014)

Wenn ihr euch nicht im selben Netz befindet kannst du den pc garnicht von außen ansprechen, das geschieht über den Router und nat (ipv4). Ist der pc über nat gerootet?


----------



## Thyrrac (10. Dez 2014)

Genau das war das Problem, die eingehende Verbindung wurde nich zu meinem PC weitergeleitet. Hab nun Port Forwarding für den entsprechenden Port aktiviert. Funktioniert jetz, danke .


----------

